# Trapless Toilet



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

She's an oldie

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The ole Hopper

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Trap below, usually below freezing ... Looks like a newer Vogel, but I don't see the water riser. Is there a tank? That fills when you sit on the seat?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I think the guy from the earlier post should have gotten together with this guy and problem solved one guy would have a trapped WC and the other guy would have a new WC internally trapped ha ha


----------

